# Post your Blk/White Dogs or Soild Blk



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I love to see these dogs they're gorgeous are the ones always end up being called the Black Scary Dog


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's my girl, Marge 


























You might like this thread that I started a couple months ago. http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/40062-let-s-see-those.html


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

My Mia


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Eevee


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my 'black scary dog' .... Lab named NIKA


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Why do people think black dogs are scary?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We have four black greyhounds...truly my favorite color in the breed.

Echo









Tater









Primo









Peanut


----------



## Ch0c0late (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it's a stereotype like the black cat phenomena. I think they are beautiful. Their coats have a beautiful sheen.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey What about Black and Tan???  They seem to be the scariest of the scary breeds.


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Awe ... Inga that is a 'scary puppy' LOL ... Love your pup she is so cute!!!

Heres more of my 'scary girl'


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is my black and tan "monster"



















See, she's soooo mean, she'll beat you with her bat


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Crazy little animals there!


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's our black baby, Onyx!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

All purrrty black dogs  keep them comin'


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Lacey....









Tir....









Saoirse....









Titch....


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Angel


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Tonka








He's more tan now, but he used to look like a Rott pup when he was smaller


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Shauni


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

how how scary ... my legs are shakin with all of these black dogs lmao


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's Eddie. By strangers, he's frequently called "The Big Black Dog".


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the scariest thing about this big black boy is how his eyes don't show up in pictures. lol


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Stryker


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

How about Black and Silver.... are you scared yet?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I've posted this pic before. This is Tiberius. My neighbors are all afraid of him....they call him Wolf-boy.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shauni'sMom said:


> Shauni


Shauni is gorgeous!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Another scary black and tan


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pictures everyone. Black dogs (or at least dogs with some black on them) have always been my favorite. To me, they look elegant and regal, and I love the sheen in black fur. 

My "terror"


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm cutting up steak into little pieces right now so I can lure all of your pretty black dogs away to live at my house! BWA-HA-HA!

Here's our scary girl...WOOF!


----------



## blackgold (Apr 20, 2008)

My "scary" Nellie


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

winniec777 said:


>


Love the deep eyes ... I'd walk her any day and I'll trade you with Johnnie Poca can scary off the bad scary men who wants to hurt me!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca does kind of look like Johnnie's evil twin, LOL! Johnnie's too sweet-faced to be scary!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You want intimidating? Check out THIS black dog:


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Alvin is SO PURRTY how can you be afraid of face like that?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It's the tongue, isn't it? It's hard to be afraid of a dog that sticks its tongue out when it sleeps...


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

he must be dreamin something yummy & juicy lol


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

How about these horrible, viscious black dogs?










Stalking her prey..










Jumping over her prey..










Practicing gnawing on a burglar's leg...


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

More dog fights!



















Oh Wait! That's not a dog!  But, she IS sort of black and white and she thinks she's a dog...does that count?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Hershey, beautiful dogs! And beautiful horse. I had an appaloosa that used to fetch..isn't it great when they think they are dogs?


----------



## Andrej-K (Apr 13, 2009)

This is my 4 month Caucasian puppy.I think he's small for his breed.Some people said that when he'll be 6-7 month he'll grow very fast.Is that true?


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's my BBD.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My CHina is all black with a white "C" on her chest.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

ooo my ... What big brown eyes everyone has lmao Johnnie wants to be everyone's buddy & lick their ears


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

my scary dog









Telling me there is a boogy man outside and to go check.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

digits mama said:


> my scary dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!!! What a cutie!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> Eevee


I think Eevee must be Poca's twin...I was scrolling through the thread somewhat quickly and saw this photo and thought, "Gee, I don't remember taking that picture of Poca or posting it. I must be losing it!"


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

This is my pup jackson


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I already posted my BBD. My other dog, Landen is mostly tan, but he has 3 siblings (all still in foster care after 4 years) are solid black. Thought I would share, they are beautiful!

Pebbles:









Fred:









Barney:


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

They are all so beautiful, aren't they?!
Wow I can't pick a favorite.
Good thread Moonstr80!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is another one of Eddie trying to lick my face off...










And this one he's trying his best to look handsome...IMO he doesn't have to try very hard. lol


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

winniec777 said:


> I think Eevee must be Poca's twin..
> Eevee
> 
> 
> ...


They do have sort of resembles so funny


----------

